# Cousins in Canada



## Kenjamin (May 11, 2011)

I'm 18 and would like to eventually move to the UK. I have older cousins in Canada that would probably help me out. Do you think it'd be easier to try to move with them, then try to move to the UK. Or how hard would it be if I just decided to move to Canada?


----------



## Kenjamin (May 11, 2011)

Just realized my typo. It's cousins. I have cousins in Canada. lol


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Kenjamin said:


> I'm 18 and would like to eventually move to the UK. I have older cousins in Canada that would probably help me out. Do you think it'd be easier to try to move with them, then try to move to the UK. Or how hard would it be if I just decided to move to Canada?


Kenjamin, I have read your postings regarding the reasons why you want to move to the UK.

It is not easy to get into the UK to live there, you may be able to go on a visitor's visa.
It is expensive to live in the UK and work is very scarce.

You mentioned in your other postings that you were still young ( 18 if my memory serves me correctly).... you do not have any skills that are needed in the UK.

Why don't you move to another state in the USA or even Canada where you at least have family?


----------



## Kenjamin (May 11, 2011)

Johanna said:


> Kenjamin, I have read your postings regarding the reasons why you want to move to the UK.
> 
> It is not easy to get into the UK to live there, you may be able to go on a visitor's visa.
> It is expensive to live in the UK and work is very scarce.
> ...


Well, I kind of alluded in my post above, I thought pretty clearly, that I'm considering that. Make no mistake, I am quite skilled in general. I just have no official documentation stating I sat around and needed someone else to teach it all to me. lol I've, for example, written plenty more legal documents than most people my age have probably seen.

As far as expenses, as long as I make enough to pay for my expenses, I'm not used to living an upper class lifestyle, so it shouldn't be too bad. I'm prepared to seek out the necessary qualifications to seek out a job. Is advice on what the best way to go about that really too much to ask for? It really shouldn't be considering these forums are kind of the place to ask such questions. 

My question here is whether or not it's possible to use cousins, not too terribly closely related, to relocate to Canada?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Kenjamin said:


> Well, I kind of alluded in my post above, I thought pretty clearly, that I'm considering that. Make no mistake, I am quite skilled in general. I just have no official documentation stating I sat around and needed someone else to teach it all to me. lol I've, for example, written plenty more legal documents than most people my age have probably seen.
> 
> As far as expenses, as long as I make enough to pay for my expenses, I'm not used to living an upper class lifestyle, so it shouldn't be too bad. I'm prepared to seek out the necessary qualifications to seek out a job. Is advice on what the best way to go about that really too much to ask for? It really shouldn't be considering these forums are kind of the place to ask such questions.
> 
> My question here is whether or not it's possible to use cousins, not too terribly closely related, to relocate to Canada?


How do you want to use your cousins?

I do not think so.

And just btw, you may be skilled etc. but qualifications on paper are needed. 
As others have said, all of the best!


----------



## Kenjamin (May 11, 2011)

Johanna said:


> How do you want to use your cousins?
> 
> I do not think so.
> 
> ...


In order to attain a visa, like a family visa. I'm already well aware of your last point, I was pretty much pointing out the distinction between skilled and qualified.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Kenjamin said:


> In order to attain a visa, like a family visa. I'm already well aware of your last point, I was pretty much pointing out the distinction between skilled and qualified.


What type of visa?
Do you qualify for *any* visa? Have you googled the UK government's website regarding visas?


----------



## Kenjamin (May 11, 2011)

Johanna said:


> What type of visa?
> Do you qualify for any visa? Have you googled the UK government's website regarding visas?


This thread is concerning Canada visas, not UK visas. You may contribute to my other thread under that topic and where related details are given if you'd like, but please stay on topic here.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Kenjamin said:


> This thread is concerning Canada visas, not UK visas. You may contribute to my other thread under that topic and where related details are given if you'd like, but please stay on topic here.


Your request was a little vague, I understood that you want(ed) to move to the UK.


----------



## Kenjamin (May 11, 2011)

Johanna said:


> Your request was a little vague, I understood that you want(ed) to move to the UK.


I do eventually, but I was asking about moving to Canada first. Hence the post being rightly placed in the area for Canadian expatriates.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Kenjamin said:


> I'm 18 and would like to eventually move to the UK. I have older cousins in Canada that would probably help me out. Do you think it'd be .to try to move with them, then try to move to the UK. Or how hard would it be if I just decided to move to Canada?


Your cousins cannot help you. You would find in nigh impossible to move to Canada.


----------



## Kenjamin (May 11, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Your cousins cannot help you. You would find in nigh impossible to move to Canada.


How, tell me, could it be completely and utterly impossible for me to ever be able to move to Canada?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Kenjamin said:


> How, tell me, could it be completely and utterly impossible for me to ever be able to move to Canada?


Kenjamin, nigh impossible does not mean completely and utterly impossible....

Auld Yin gave you his honest opinion!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Kenjamin said:


> How, tell me, could it be completely and utterly impossible for me to ever be able to move to Canada?


Immigration to Canada is much driven by employment. Unless you have an occupation that Canada desperately needs and you have the necessary experience in that occupation it would be nigh impossible for you to meet these requirements, particularly given your age.
There would be no reason to use Canada as a stepping stone to the UK. Canadians wishing to move to the UK do not receive any special consideration than other nationalities. If the UK is your ultimate goal you should be looking into ways to get there.


----------



## Kenjamin (May 11, 2011)

Johanna said:


> Kenjamin, nigh impossible does not mean completely and utterly impossible....
> 
> Auld Yin gave you his honest opinion!


Totally misinterpreted the nigh as high. Too used to too many uneducated people online. Sorry about that!


----------



## Kenjamin (May 11, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Immigration to Canada is much driven by employment. Unless you have an occupation that Canada desperately needs and you have the necessary experience in that occupation it would be nigh impossible for you to meet these requirements, particularly given your age.
> There would be no reason to use Canada as a stepping stone to the UK. Canadians wishing to move to the UK do not receive any special consideration than other nationalities. If the UK is your ultimate goal you should be looking into ways to get there.


I'm also somewhat considering Canada though. I wasn't really thinking about a work visa as much as a visa allowing me to join other family in Canada. I was wondering whether or not cousins were too distant to 'sponsor' me.


----------

